# new soundstream reference series...???



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=16605

these look sweet just like the old stuff looks wise glad to see that... now on the real world performance of the?? i ordered 2 for the shop to test out we'll soon see... just hope its not more rebadged power acoustic junk..lol...anyone else have any info on these...??


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man I saw that thread over at ECA, I hope they sound as good as the old ones, as to mee the old streams reference and 1st series rubicon are VERY underrated when folks talk about high end SQ amps ---

well of course some dont believe in the sound differentials of amps


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

We can only hope as we are all thinking in the back of our heads that its often the case that newer amp lines from older companies are not the same as their older stuff. Too many other factors play into the production of these amps, and well, keeping standards like 10 years ago is just not high on the list for most. Lets hope they break the mold with these...cause they have a great name.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hey im lucky as soon as they come out, im buying one and taking it over to jandR electronics to have my man Jaime (one of the original soundstream techicians) to test it out for me to see how it fairs


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

being a dealer they are sending me 2 for testing a 800.4 and a 1600.2 so ill post up as soon as i can .. but id also love to see what j and r says as well.... this may be the line we've all been waiting for...


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

newtitan said:


> hey im lucky as soon as they come out, im buying one and taking it over to jandR electronics to have my man Jaime (one of the original soundstream techicians) to test it out for me to see how it fairs


Do you really know him? I have a several older Reference series amps that need work and I ran into his name in a google search but I've been reluctant to just send my stuff in to "some guy" to get repaired.

If he's a stand up guy then maybe I'm in luck and can get this stuff fixed finally.

I have (3) Reference 500 and a Reference 705 that need work to be fully functional but I'd LOVE to have them back in the arsenal.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

zfactor said:


> being a dealer they are sending me 2 for testing a 800.4 and a 1600.2 so ill post up as soon as i can


Noooice, then you would be down for a group buy or even maybe a DIYMA member discount?  



dapert said:


> Do you really know him? I have a several older Reference series amps that need work and I ran into his name in a google search but I've been reluctant to just send my stuff in to "some guy" to get repaired.
> 
> If he's a stand up guy then maybe I'm in luck and can get this stuff fixed finally.
> 
> I have (3) Reference 500 and a Reference 705 that need work to be fully functional but I'd LOVE to have them back in the arsenal.


I have sent in 2 amps to J&R Electronics for repair and testing(1989 Punch 75 and a DLS A3)...he is very easy to work with, and has a quick turn around time. A bit hard to understand sometimes ove the telephone (heavy accent) but other than that...oh and he even accepts Paypal which is nice. 

I would recommend his services to anyone.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

the Picasso.. very nicely built amp indeed. But there are better amps out there today then there was ten years ago. They are just harder to find for all the bling-crap and they are not made in the USA anymore...


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

Damian, what did you send your A3 to J&R for??
Sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

ill set you guys up no problem... ill get you all a super sweet deal on them, they are not all available yet according to my rep.. they will all be very soon though.. im thinking about these because of the nice small print and the super nice amount of power from them.. they are cea rated also so they should def make thier rated power which is a nice thing.. we just have to see how clean they will be and how nice the board is.. i persoannly dont care where they are made.. as long as the parts withing are up to par and the boards are not shoddy and the soldering job is clean...lol.. im waiting for the current price list this morning to be faxed to me. ill post up prices after that for you guys..


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

gabe8501 said:


> Damian, what did you send your A3 to J&R for??
> Sorry for the thread jack.


Hey dont worry Gabe, it wasnt broken, just wanted to get it bench tested thats all...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

zfactor said:


> ill set you guys up no problem... ill get you all a super sweet deal on them, they are not all available yet according to my rep.. they will all be very soon though.. im thinking about these because of the nice small print and the super nice amount of power from them.. they are cea rated also so they should def make thier rated power which is a nice thing.. we just have to see how clean they will be and how nice the board is.. i persoannly dont care where they are made.. as long as the parts withing are up to par and the boards are not shoddy and the soldering job is clean...lol.. im waiting for the current price list this morning to be faxed to me. ill post up prices after that for you guys..


What other brands do you carry?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

ill send you a pm here in a bit of the lines i carry i cant "advertise" online or i could get canned from the line... ill put a list together for you, the others i can list online ill post up soon. just want to make sure i can ... i lost a line a while back for selling my overstock on ebay.. the rep got tipped off i guess by another local shop and all hell broke loose. ss is one it really doesnt matter on.its a whored out line most places anyway the reference is going to only go to select dealers or supposedly from what i was told...

but hifonics, blau, panasonic, pioneer, massive, interfire, cliff, ss, oz audio, rockford, among many others.. we dont do to much super $$ stuff here equipment wise since most here dont splurge like that.. getting some really nice lines soon though...looking at zapco, dls etc...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

hey man I understand...one of my buddies in Northern Cali has the same problems...I will be waiting for the pm.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

dapert said:


> Do you really know him? I have a several older Reference series amps that need work and I ran into his name in a google search but I've been reluctant to just send my stuff in to "some guy" to get repaired.
> 
> If he's a stand up guy then maybe I'm in luck and can get this stuff fixed finally.
> 
> I have (3) Reference 500 and a Reference 705 that need work to be fully functional but I'd LOVE to have them back in the arsenal.


yeah man jaime is a cooool dude, very ncie, does great work,and has a fair price

although he has gotten VERy busy lately lol so its not as easy to just drop buy like I used too.

but yeah be assured that hell do a good job on your stuff

if you like send them to me, and Ill drive them over to his shop personally


later


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

newtitan said:


> yeah man jaime is a cooool dude, very ncie, does great work,and has a fair price
> 
> although he has gotten VERy busy lately lol so its not as easy to just drop buy like I used too.
> 
> ...


I was starting to wonder if he was still working on SS because I always see him selling misc parts for them on eBay. I figured he'd keep that stuff for repairs but he must have a massive amount of it that he can sell some off and still have plenty for repairs.

Looks like he'll be getting 4 amps delivered from me fairly soon.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

okay got off the phone with the rep... there is not eta on these yet. i have some on order but they said they cant say when they will be coming in. i do though have a price sheet for those that will want prices. i was asked not to post them. since he is a member of a lot of boards and saw the post. he said however i can either pm you or email you with them then he said i didnt see anything lol. so let me know or else i will post back asap when they do become available for everyone. i am going to be trying them myself btw so i hope for good things.


----------



## bfrance (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm interested in pricing on these. Pm me the list please.

-Ben

(Former Reference 405 and Reference 1000 owner who is really missing the good old days of Soundstream)


----------



## Masi994 (Aug 25, 2005)

PM me too please! I'm in need of some amps!!!

Matt


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

Please PM or email...
Still looking for some budget goodness!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

will send all pm's in the morning to all of you im not at the shop and dont have the sheet here with me


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

zfactor Im really interested in these aswell. PM please!!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

finally got the fax after calling him more than i should have had to (if he's reading this) lol.... im putting it together now on a sheet with all of the models and pricing ill get it out to you guys as soon as i finish.... all prices will be + sh but it will be real world shipping no outrageous quotes from me... thanks


----------



## bfrance (Oct 6, 2005)

Any updates on the pricing sheet? (I haven't received a pm yet.)

Probably just over anxious, sorry... ;^)

-Ben


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

bfrance said:


> Any updates on the pricing sheet? (I haven't received a pm yet.)
> 
> Probably just over anxious, sorry... ;^)
> 
> -Ben


That makes 2 of us with no PMs yet...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

well i recieved a pm from a guy here that said they are selling the 480.4 for 260 on a certain web site!!! that is so low i am working on figuring out how much of this ss stuff ill have to buy to compete with that.. that is hardly much over cost when sh is figured in. now i dont know if this included sh or not... im working on this sorry for any delay. when i saw this sites pricing i was like holy sh%t... i did speak to my rep and i am trying to get these low enough to help you guys out...i will post it up soon i do apologize for any delay.... these amps dont have a very large markup!!?? i am wondering why.. the msrp retail on the 480.4 is only 319.00.... i am thinking skeptical that these will not be as nice as i am hoping....

i can say that these are RETAIL PRICES just so you guys have them according to my price sheets:

ref1600.2-570.00
ref300.2 -265.00
ref480.4 -319.00
ref620.2 -361.00
ref800.2 -426.00
ref800.4 -388.00
ref880.5 -490.00

these are not what i would sell them for... but in order to get costs way down i may have to do maybe a group buy on these. that will help out as far as shipping and getting a larger discount on them...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

and i did speak to someone that has seen one of these in person and the board inside and he says he assures me its not the same amp as the old ref series.. he said they are made overseas, and they are not using the high grade tolerance of parts the old ones did. not to say they may not be a great bargin amp... but until i hear one for myself i will not be expecting them to do what the old ones did...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

welp what webisite if selling them for 260 them lol, I want to get one to send over to JanR to test


----------



## bfrance (Oct 6, 2005)

zfactor said:


> and i did speak to someone that has seen one of these in person and the board inside and he says he assures me its not the same amp as the old ref series.. he said they are made overseas, and they are not using the high grade tolerance of parts the old ones did. not to say they may not be a great bargin amp... but until i hear one for myself i will not be expecting them to do what the old ones did...



Well, that kind of takes me out of the running for one of these then. I was really hoping Sounstream was returning to it's roots, at least with 1 series of their amps.

thanks for the info,

-Ben


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

zfactor said:


> well i recieved a pm from a guy here that said they are selling the 480.4 for 260 on a certain web site!!!


Is that website an authorized dealer for SS, or is a whorehouse site? Often times the ones that sell them below MAP are unauthorized and will not offer any type of warranty. I tend to stay away from those sites...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

well one thing is if they are bought through me they are authorized so you do get the warr. ill check with ss and see if they are authorized.. and like i said no assumtions yet but i will have these asap and as soon as i get them ill wright up a fullreview with pics of the internals etc....


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

zfactor said:


> well one thing is if they are bought through me they are authorized so you do get the warr. ill check with ss and see if they are authorized..


Just to make sure the air is clear, I wasnt insinuating that you were not an authorized dealer...just that there are many online sites that were not thats all. I dont mind paying a few $$ more for the extra comfort and piece of mind of knowing the product is backed by a full factory warranty.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

fully understand i didnt think you were... no problem


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

newtitan said:


> welp what webisite if selling them for 260 them lol, I want to get one to send over to JanR to test


LightAV.com quoted me $260 + shipping. I emailed zfactor and let him know that. I'm still interested in these regardless of where they are made. The size and performance (so far) are exactly what I need.

Does anyone know of a similar amp?
10x12" footprint, 4-channel, decent specs, GOOD crossovers, and maybe 70 watts per channel @ 4 ohms?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Does anyone know of a similar amp?
> 10x12" footprint, 4-channel, decent specs, GOOD crossovers, and maybe 70 watts per channel @ 4 ohms?


NEXT Audio VRz4.400


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> NEXT Audio VRz4.400


A huh . .and where can I score two of those right now? 

(Az-didja ever score that gun?)


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> (Az-didja ever score that gun?)


Not yet, I was going to use my friends gun to learn a bit more, then perhaps when I am more comfortable with using it, I will invest. But I have the links on my fav list.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

There is a guy on ECA with two VRz 2.400s


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> A huh . .and where can I score two of those right now?


Notice in Jisturm's signature....I sold him that one, and had another just like it sitting in my closet, but that was before I sold it...so had this thread been 2 weeks older, perhaps you would have had yourself 2 BNIB VRz4.400s


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW Az . . .I am looking at these amps to set up very similar to yours. I have rs180, rs28 and an Illusion ND10. i also have a pair of HiVi B3 coming and may try thos up front by the rs28's, just for fun. The whole thing will be split from the amps Xovers . . . and I am using the stock HU with a LOC. Stealth. I may add an 860 later.
Also, If i think the RS pairs and the sub will do it, then i can always ditch one of the 4channels and score something more sub appropriate later.

I actually HAVE an ESX 120.4 and DLS up6 set sitting there. I keep thinking I should just hook that up and be done with it. Probably smarter, but all the DIY stuff is bought and sitting there too.

No idea on a place to get the VRZ? (whoops you beat me to the post)


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

you will be waiting a looonnnggg time apperantly for the new ss reference stuff. i have been told its going to be a loooonnnggg time before they are readily available.. just fyi... lightav does not have them according to ss no one does.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> No idea on a place to get the VRZ?


Just keep scouring the classifieds here and over at ECA. Thats how I acquired mine. I found that having patience and a fast internet service is the best weapon you can have in your arsenal.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Just keep scouring the classifieds here and over at ECA. Thats how I acquired mine. I found that having patience and a fast internet service is the best weapon you can have in your arsenal.


Oh I've got both . . but let's not forget about $$$$$$$.

heheh. I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

some new info on these... first off they are made circuit wise to basically "be" the old reference stuff just made overseas.. supposedly from the tech i talked to the layout is basically identical... they now use knobs for xo and gains etc instead of switches under the amp... they are using 2% tolerance components throughout them... they are underrated from what he said.. he guessed the 800.4 at 125x4 will do closer to 150-175x4 at 4ohms... they are scheduled to be released over spring break nationals.. so it may not be to long to wait..i have pricing but i dont want to release it yet as i was told it may change right before the official release.. they are in the new 2006 ss catolouge.... and i have to say a lot of impressive stuff from ss coming... a very nice looking comp set looks to use either morel or poss dyn midbass, very clean and nice x-over included.. the new refernce subs look very nice... field servicable also... they look to be on par with the likes of maybe the w6 line or higher... but ya stuff looks good and nice to know they are using quality stuff in them.. and basically just bringing back the reference lineup... ill keep you all posted. i have some on order ill get as soon as they are shipping... so ill be testing them out soon. hope this maybe help those waiting..


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

welp when you get them in, let me know

I want that 4channel to be tested at jandR.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

will do....im prob gonna send mine off to either npdang or dr fosgate from sound buggy for testing so someone will have one to play with...


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

zfactor said:


> will do....im prob gonna send mine off to either npdang or dr fosgate from sound buggy for testing so someone will have one to play with...


I do amp testing too, and wouldn't mind one for the next edition of Momentum... 

just an FYI


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i could send this one to you and dr fosgate since he asked to test it also... no prob..


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I am really curious about these. Man I want test results!!!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

What is the actual name of (or link to) the ECA forum?


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Beau said:


> What is the actual name of (or link to) the ECA forum?


forum.elitecaraudio.com


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

zfactor said:


> .i have pricing but i dont want to release it yet as i was told it may change right before the official release..


Does this imply that it would go UP? I can't imagine it really coming down.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

dont know thats what they said exactly to me...


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> forum.elitecaraudio.com


Thanks - I've seen it referenced as ECA so many times, I finally just faced public scrutiny and asked.


----------



## bfrance (Oct 6, 2005)

zfactor said:


> some new info on these... first off they are made circuit wise to basically "be" the old reference stuff just made overseas.. supposedly from the tech i talked to the layout is basically identical... they now use knobs for xo and gains etc instead of switches under the amp... they are using 2% tolerance components throughout them... they are underrated from what he said.. he guessed the 800.4 at 125x4 will do closer to 150-175x4 at 4ohms... they are scheduled to be released over spring break nationals.. so it may not be to long to wait..i have pricing but i dont want to release it yet as i was told it may change right before the official release.. they are in the new 2006 ss catolouge.... and i have to say a lot of impressive stuff from ss coming... a very nice looking comp set looks to use either morel or poss dyn midbass, very clean and nice x-over included.. the new refernce subs look very nice... field servicable also... they look to be on par with the likes of maybe the w6 line or higher... but ya stuff looks good and nice to know they are using quality stuff in them.. and basically just bringing back the reference lineup... ill keep you all posted. i have some on order ill get as soon as they are shipping... so ill be testing them out soon. hope this maybe help those waiting..


That being said, I may be interested again. (Isn't indecision nice) Please include me on the info when you have final pricing. Also, where can I pick up a '06 Soundstream catalog? I'd kill for a pair of the old reference 12" subs, so if the new ones are close, then maybe... 

-Ben


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

These actually have my interested peaked pretty well now. I can't wait to see what the actual pricing is on them. 

What do they look like? Are they actually going to look like the older Reference series?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

yes they look exactly like the old ones.. ill scan in the pages from the catalouge for you guys later tonight so you can see them ....


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a ss reference feeding a trio of 10w6's back in the mid 90's I hope they live up to the old reference name. looking forward to some pics and prices


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

zfactor said:


> yes they look exactly like the old ones.. ill scan in the pages from the catalouge for you guys later tonight so you can see them ....


Sweet.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

zfactor said:


> yes they look exactly like the old ones.. ill scan in the pages from the catalouge for you guys later tonight so you can see them ....



If that is true, I'll bust out the Visa on these. Will there be a 705 or a 604??!?!?!?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

no all the models are changed .. i got a new cord for my scanner since i was lacking one ill scan em when i get home...


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.soundstream.com/amplifiers-reference.html


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

i want an 800.4
someone buy me one, ill test it for everyone


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

awsome i havent been able to scan since my scanner i think crapped out on me... good to see them up finally.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

wait till you see the rest of the line looks awsome the comps look to be morel product and the sub is pretty sweet also..


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

I def want a 800.4, if these sound like the old school refs ill be very happy. Im a huge original soundstream fan


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Did these ever exist?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Although this thread was bumped from yesteryear, they did exist... just never sold in the us  

Look **HERE**


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes again, back from the dead:
Audio Design GmbH | Soundstream

And the design was even sourced to a marine audio specialty company Tidal Audio:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/37770-my-new-5-channel-anyone-guess-what.html

There was not much info on them around the net and their web site is down now so.....
Either search ebay, the forums, Craigslist, etc for old stuff or look at other amps. 
Myself, I was interested in these when this all started. However here lately I have been hot for the Clarion products given the great web prices. These Robert Zeff designed amps still use a pair of Fairchild TIP35C and TIP36C Triple-Darlington configured Bipolar transistors for outputs on each channel. Tried and true design there! And they even offer class G/H models as well!

Soundstream who? Reference what? I gave up! Too many deals on the net to wait around for a pipe dream of a "new classic."


----------



## dsh2009 (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry to bump such an old dead thread guys, but i am really curious as to whatever happened with the new SS stuff. i couldn't find anything else on the forum, or even by googling it, about the new stuff.

apparently the stuff is available now - has anyone bought, used, heard, tested one of these?

i still have and love my old 405s and 604 Reference Series, but if the new stuff is good, i might have to update my setup!

thanks,

-d


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

there out, search google alittle better


----------



## dsh2009 (Apr 28, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> there out, search google alittle better


ya, i was able to find that they were available, jand some chatter about that, just no bench tests, qualified user reviews, etc. all i found was pretty much a bunch of people that had not even seen or heard the new Refs spouting off about how "they used to be good but now they suck". we all know SS went in the crapper some time ago but i am holding out hope that the newly resurrected Ref Series might actually be worthwhile gear again...

-d


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

New 2009 Reference 4.920

Ok, so I got some pics of the big 4 channel. Look's damn good to me. Nice and clean.
I left the pics big so you can see them better.


----------



## dsh2009 (Apr 28, 2009)

looks good - of course what do i know - i'm no electrical engineer!

no bench tests on these out there yet? or performance reviews?

-d


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If you listen to Grizz on ca.com, you would swear that these things can walk on water and raise the dead I also like how he crawfished on the B&M issue... Sure, I believe Soundstream only supports B&M dealers and has a zero tolerance net sales policyoke: Oh, my bad, they had to change with the times and the economy:surprised:

I still want someone to explain to me what revolutionary technological breakthrough Soundstream, who has a crappy parent company Epsilon Electronics, Inc. to boot, could have possibly come up with for a Class AB amplifier?


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> If you listen to Grizz on ca.com, you would swear that these things can walk on water and raise the dead I also like how he crawfished on the B&M issue... Sure, I believe Soundstream only supports B&M dealers and has a zero tolerance net sales policyoke: Oh, my bad, they had to change with the times and the economy:surprised:
> 
> I still want someone to explain to me what revolutionary technological breakthrough Soundstream, who has a crappy parent company Epsilon Electronics, Inc. to boot, could have possibly come up with for a Class AB amplifier?


Noting, nothing at all. Its just a crappy over rated amp that aint worth its weight in dog crap. That crappy company that made over $50,000,000 last year more than likely don't have the money to fund a research and development team. Im sure its just a re re re badged Kole amp of some kind.

Stop waiting for an answer to your question from a guy that dont even come on here unless I link him to something. Call and ask your self.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Noting, nothing at all. Its just a crappy over rated amp that aint worth its weight in dog crap. That crappy company that made over $50,000,000 last year more than likely don't have the money to fund a research and development team. Im sure its just a re re re badged Kole amp of some kind.
> 
> Stop waiting for an answer to your question from a guy that dont even come on here unless I link him to something. Call and ask your self.


I already know the answer to the question! If the new amplifiers aren't overbuilt thereby running at a fraction of their component's capacity, then it is pretty much struck off the "must buy" list.

Also, I highly doubt Grizz Archer is going to come over here since he said, QFT: "I bailed from the DIY forum because everybody there is a freaking genuis and will only buy *****d out stuff on eBay. Stupid primadonnas."


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I already know the answer to the question! If the new amplifiers aren't overbuilt thereby running at a fraction of their component's capacity, then it is pretty much struck off the "must buy" list.
> 
> Also, I highly doubt Grizz Archer is going to come over here since he said, QFT: "I bailed from the DIY forum because everybody there is a freaking genuis and will only buy *****d out stuff on eBay. Stupid primadonnas."


That is ****ed up, I guess he is calling me a primadonna, I didnt see that before


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> That is ****ed up, I guess he is calling me a primadonna, I didnt see that before


Great job at alienating a potential customer base, eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Great job at alienating a potential customer base, eh?


Ya pretty much


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

How about this, if you don't like the amp or the company, don't buy one.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sure he wasnt referring to all of us. But there are always a select few jackasses...

Im really interested in seeing what these can do. Maybe I wont have to wait months and months for the new Zed amps if these are decent.

Are there any reviews on these yet that you guys are aware of? The guts pics look pretty solid (thanks Dave).


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

I just replaced an amp and came VERY close to buying one of these, but I haven't even been able to find a qualified review, much less a bench test. They LOOK beautiful and the size would actually work well in my car, but I just can't risk it without SOME kind of solid information. Of course, there's nowhere in Wichita I can go to demo one.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'm sure he wasnt referring to all of us. But there are always a select few jackasses...
> 
> Im really interested in seeing what these can do. Maybe I wont have to wait months and months for the new Zed amps if these are decent.
> 
> Are there any reviews on these yet that you guys are aware of? The guts pics look pretty solid (thanks Dave).


The only reviews I have seen was Grizz saying how "great" they are and the ca.com kiddies getting enormous boners over products that are not yet available!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> The only reviews I have seen was Grizz saying how "great" they are and the ca.com kiddies getting enormous boners over products that are not yet available!


All but the monos are available, I think they have been for alittle while now


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sure the only thing that's the same about these amps are the cosmetics.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> The only reviews I have seen was Grizz saying how "great" they are and the ca.com kiddies getting enormous boners over products that are not yet available!


They have them listed at woofersetc and onlinecarstereo...are they not actually out yet? 

The price really looks great and the internals dont look shabby. Im really considering picking up a REF4.760 and a REF4.920 to power the whole system.
Even if they were underrated a bit, that would still be more than enough power and provide good headroom. Im curiosu about the build quality and reliability though.


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, they are for sale new on ebay as well so they must be available in some fashion. I was considering trying a 4.400 to bridge to my L6s, thinking it would be a relatively inexpensive way to try one out.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'm sure he wasnt referring to all of us. But there are always a select few jackasses...
> 
> Im really interested in seeing what these can do. Maybe I wont have to wait months and months for the new Zed amps if these are decent.
> 
> Are there any reviews on these yet that you guys are aware of? The guts pics look pretty solid (thanks Dave).


Looking for reviews as well...and guts pics look good!

Seeing as how it's been three years in getting these to the US, I hope they are worth the wait.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I wonder how these compare to the European models that have been out for a while.
Audio Design GmbH | Soundstream

I don't know much about amps, but the fan is nice and what is the difference between having the large caps vs. more of the small ones?

The clone of the European version I have is awesome and I love it, would love another for More Power


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

fredridge said:


> I don't know much about amps, but the fan is nice and what is the difference between having the large caps vs. more of the small ones?


You end up with a low ESR, fast discharge capacitor bank with more smaller capacitors versus using fewer larger capacitors which take longer to charge and discharge. I also guess the larger capacitors have a higher ESR.

Sorry, that is the best I can do since I slept through physics and got out of electrical engineering my first semester in college. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, I won't mind or try to argue.


----------



## Lada Niva (Nov 7, 2010)

Please let us know what the guys that know the old Soundstreams say about these new amps from Soundstream. Not nostalgia please, quality and sound with sound quality setup.

Your help will be much appreciated.

Regards,

Lada Niva


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

You realized you bumped a 2yr old thread right?


----------



## jpb6061 (Dec 18, 2009)

So for those of us who occasionally use the "search" function to see if there is any new info on topics such as this one.......

He should have started a new thread?

It is kind of humorous when you try to buy something from a three year old post though - get all excited and don't register the date!


----------



## Lada Niva (Nov 7, 2010)

Ha, Ha, no I did not know that it was a very old thread, but I know now! Please pardon, still new to the forum thing. If you do not mind please let me know how to quickly see how old a thread is? I got a bit exited and the last thing I thought of is how old the thread is.

How do one register the date on a posting?

Regards,

Lada Niva


----------



## Lada Niva (Nov 7, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You realized you bumped a 2yr old thread right?


Hi,

Please pardon my stupidity, but I will in future figure out how old a thread is. I have seen the term "bump" on other forums also (especially when goods are being sold via the forum), but until this day I am not sure what it realy means. I googled the word and the closest I came is that it got something to do with boat racing!

Your help will be much appreciated.

regards,

Lada Niva


----------



## jpb6061 (Dec 18, 2009)

The date or time of the post shows up in the blue bar above the posting (on this forum anyway).

The term "bump" refers to the fact that when you submit a post on a thread such as this one, The thread title goes to the top of the listings in that particular forum - in this case "DIYMA SQ forum - Technical & Advanced" .

So if you check that forum you will see this thread at or near the top with me as last poster. 

Therefore "bump" or push, or move this thread back to the top of the list. You see people with a classified "for sale" item submitting multiple one-word posts that just say "bump" so that their item will be listed at the top of the forum.

And, like you, I'm still interested in the new Soundstream stuff.... I've got a Reference 405s in a 2005 GTO and it sounds great with an Alpine 9887 HU and JL audio components and subs.

I'm doing a new install in my 2007 Crown Vic (daily driver retired cop car) and have a Reference 705s which will use a Pioneer Stage 4 P99RS head unit and Pioneer stage 4 6.75" front component speakers, JL C5 Rears, and (2) JL 10w6 subs.

Feel free to ask questions and if you need some translation please PM me (send a private message).

Regards and good listening!

JB


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

so what was the final call on these? yay or nay?


----------



## jpb6061 (Dec 18, 2009)

Inquiring minds (still) want to know.... must be nobody has heard one of these!


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a REF1.1000 and a REF4.760 that I plan to use in my BMW, I will start a build thread as soon as my order from Elite Installer Supply shows up.

All I have done at this point is take them out of the box. They look pretty good.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

This old thread have been revive couple of times...but can anyone point me to the review or bench test as plan in page 1 and two? Search and google but could not find any...


----------



## mscott1979 (Dec 4, 2012)

anybody have any new info or updates on the ref line?


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

mscott1979 said:


> anybody have any new info or updates on the ref line?


Nothing really new but I do like mine. I put them in a few months ago and after connecting them and making some adjustments I haven't thought about them since. Exactly what I want out of an amp. They seem powerful, clean, and I haven't had any issues with overheating even though I don't feel I am pushing them very hard. I can't think of a reason not to recommend them.


IMG_0352 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_0358 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## mscott1979 (Dec 4, 2012)

wow they look great bro.....i'v noticed reading through older posts that members are worried about overheating issues. Seeing as you have them mounted in your spare tire well, your the perfect candidate for an overheating test or any other thermal issues


----------



## mscott1979 (Dec 4, 2012)

man that 4 channel is HUGE it dwarfs the monoblock by about 2 inches on both sides


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

mscott1979 said:


> wow they look great bro.....i'v noticed reading through older posts that members are worried about overheating issues. Seeing as you have them mounted in your spare tire well, your the perfect candidate for an overheating test or any other thermal issues


They haven't been through an Atlanta summer yet but no issues so far. I put my trunk floor back over them and they don't get much air besides what the sub pushes around them but they make that JBL dance.

Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## Kayok (Dec 6, 2012)

Like your set up....very unique.


----------



## mscott1979 (Dec 4, 2012)

willtel said:


> They haven't been through an Atlanta summer yet but no issues so far. I put my trunk floor back over them and they don't get much air besides what the sub pushes around them but they make that JBL dance.
> 
> Which ones are you looking at?


ref1.500 and 4.400 on either 3 10's or 2 12's still havent decided on subs though


----------



## hk9176251 (Dec 23, 2012)

im putting together a system for my jag i wont have it instaled untill spring when my motorcycle can be used so my car will be freed up i have the ref 5.1000 , ref 3.6c , ref.60c 3 blt's ,scell-600 ,and the sc-20ca i havent yet decided on the head unit or sub when done i will post the pics in hear the amps look beutiful in person though


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

Well seeing as though we on the brand, the nano amps any good? I'm seeing a 6 channel (very ugly looking though) that tickles my fancy for a 3 way active front stage.


----------

